# How do you carve epitaphs into tombstones?



## DeadRN

I want to make some more tombstones to add to my graveyard next year. I do the normal foam insulation tombstones, but the epitaphs on them look really...shall we say...homemade? Some of the stones I've seen in pictures have really professonial looking font and really clean lines. I used a utility knife, but you go through blades like CRAZY because as soon as they start to get even a little bit dull, the lines start to get messy. Also, I know that you're supposed to cut into the foam in a V shape, but how do you know if you're even? In other words, how do you make sure that eachcut is at the same angle?


----------



## Dixie

Hi RN. I have always carved most of the letter out with my Xacto, then finish it off with a needle tip on my Dremel. I know alot of people that carve perfect Vs with the Xacto, but I have found that after I smear darker paint into the lettering, the shape if it (whether beveled in a V or flat from the Dremel) is not even distinguishable. *Which actually means I shouldnt have to finish with the Dremel at all, but I like to


----------



## Mr_Chicken

I do it with a hot glue gun
http://chickenhaunt.blogspot.com/2008/10/2008-countdown-4.html


----------



## Just Whisper

I used a dremel for mine, using different tips depending on how wide or deep I wanted the cut. I have discovered that in the semi-darkness and the excitement of going through the haunt, that most ToTs are not going to notice if your "V" is even or if it is in a V at all. I do all of mine in a square cut, but due to arthritis I can't be picky.
Here are a couple of mine so you can see how they came out.
http://i245.photobucket.com/albums/gg54/Just_Whisper/2009/halloween%20prop%20building%2009/2009%20Prop%20overview/anna2.jpg
http://i245.photobucket.com/albums/gg54/Just_Whisper/2009/halloween%20prop%20building%2009/2009%20Prop%20progress/Tombstones/katiedarling.jpg


----------



## jaege

I use a razor knife cutting at an angle, but it has to be a very new blade. The foam can wear a blade quickly. It helps to draw the letters onto the foam before cutting. I print the epitaph out on my computer in the size and font I want then use that to trace the letters onto the foam.


----------



## SpankyGrant

yup, dremel for me also. You can use the smaller "pen" attachment to allow more freehand work. As Dixie mentioned . once that dark paint goes in it hides any small mistakes you might have made.


----------



## Slanks

I use a combination of a small router bit on a Rotzip and a saw bit on a Dremel.


----------



## Just Whisper

jaege said:


> I use a razor knife cutting at an angle, but it has to be a very new blade. The foam can wear a blade quickly. * It helps to draw the letters onto the foam before cutting. I print the epitaph out on my computer in the size and font I want then use that to trace the letters onto the foam.*


Good suggestion. This helps me a lot. I also print mine out on the computer, then use pins or masking tape to hold it in place while I trace the letters out with a very fine tip dremel.


----------



## halstaff

Here's what I use, a cordless Dremel with the router attachment and the smallest router bit they have. I also design my tombstone on the computer, print it out and tape it to the tombstone. Then just cut through it and your done!


----------



## RoxyBlue

We've used an Xacto knife, woodburner, and Dremel tools to cut tombstone lettering and, from a normal viewing distance, you really can't tell much difference. As Dixie said, once you have dark paint in the letters, any imperfections fade.


----------



## Uruk-Hai

I use a woodburner tool to melt into the foam to create the design. Just be careful not to breathe the fumes as they are extremely toxic. I like the rough and weathered look I get with the woodburner. Here's an example...


----------



## DarkLore

Using an exacto knife is long tough work. I use a off-brand dremel tool with a router attachment such as the one halstaff posted. For roman (serif) letters I'd use a bit that is shaped like a pencil (sharp cone tip). For arial (sans serif) lettering, I use a small cylindrical bit. Using the router attachment lets you carve out large smooth areas for reverse lettering.


----------



## SKAustin

I think the bottom line here is that there are several good ways to carve the stone. Each way has it's benefits, it's drawbacks, and each also has a unique look to it.

Wood burners, Soldering irons and other hot tipped tools are really good for creating a nice worn look, and work well for those chunky Fonts that are popular on Prop Tombstones. The drawbacks to that method are that bigger mistakes are not so easily corrected, and the Fumes, which really shouldnt be inhaled. This method should really be done in the outdoors, or a very well ventilated room.

Dremmel and other rotary tools are great for quick work and sharp lettering, but they do make one hell of a mess. The static properties of foam "sawdust" is uncanny. Inside or out, expect to spend a fair amount of time with a whisk broom and a shop vac. Without the Cutting Guide attachment (shown in halstaff's post) or the Plunge Router attachment, this tool can be very difficult to use with good results.

The Xacto knife is my method of choice. It is a good choice for clean, sharp fonts, and is probably the best method for detailed Calligraphic fonts which require cuts of consistantly varying depths. There are no fumes, and the mess is minimal, but as noted previously, it is a time consuming process. A lengthy epitath may take several hours to carve.

You should give each method a try and see which works best for you, and for your needs.

Here is a look at two that were carved entirely with the Xacto


----------



## Erebus

This is the bit I use to carve out most of my stuff. I will go to smaller bits for more detailed stuff but I pretty much stick with any of these high speed cutters. All of my tombstones are made from the white beady foam and it leaves a nice clean line.

115 High Speed Cutter

High Speed Cutters


----------



## haunted canuck

you dont have to trace it if your using a dremel, you can purchase a spray adhesive from elmersat Micheals that you can spray the back of the paper and a light coat on the styro itself, then place your paper onto the styro and dremel away, dont use a heavy coat of the adhesive and you can peel the paper off if it has too much adhesive use varsol on the paper and it will release the glue dont worry varsol will not eat the styro.. only varsol


----------



## DeadRN

Mr_Chicken said:


> I do it with a hot glue gun
> http://chickenhaunt.blogspot.com/2008/10/2008-countdown-4.html


So in your instructions, you cut the letters out first and THEN go over them with the glue gun? Or did you mean that you used your cutting tool to cut out the shape of the tombstone?


----------



## DeadRN

Wow, it seems like most everyone uses a dremel tool. Thanks for all the advise! I'm excited to get started!


----------



## DeadRN

So what type/brand of dremel tool should I get? (Female here, don't know about tools!!)


----------



## Mr_Chicken

DeadRN said:


> So in your instructions, you cut the letters out first and THEN go over them with the glue gun? Or did you mean that you used your cutting tool to cut out the shape of the tombstone?


I was just saying that I used a hot wire cutter to cut the tombstone shape.

For letters, I tape down the printout and trace the letters with an exacto knife, cutting through the paper and into the foam. This lets me see where to melt out the space. For the tombstone in the pictures, I first cut out the letters from the paper and used it as a stencil to draw the outlines on the tombstone with a marker.

What I did not mention in the tutorial is that I often use a hot wire tool like this (from Michaels or JoAnn Fabrics) like a stylus to carve in fine points on letters and such.

The beauty of this or the wood burner method is that there's no mess. Dremeling foam is all fine and good, but cleaning it up is a nightmare :zombie:

...hope that clarifies it


----------



## DeadRN

Thank you!


----------



## pagan

DeadRN said:


> So what type/brand of dremel tool should I get? (Female here, don't know about tools!!)


I saw that dremal has a new style out.. It is $99 at HomeDepot and looks like you can use it without buying a separate router attachment.

As for the foam dust with a dremal, I have a shopvac with a narrow nozzle placed near the cutting bit that keeps my shop (and hair and dogs) pink dust free! Be careful with your dremal speed, if it is set too high you can burn the foam (looks AND smells bad)

I use both xacto and dremal and both have their place. As far as outlining, I cut/dremal through a paper stencil taped to the foam ( ala SKAustin). Xacto does chew through the #11 blades rapidly. if you just get a scalpel handle, boxes of scalpel blades are pretty cheap (sweet talk your clinic/purchasing manager )

A lot of imperfections get hidden with the weathering/paint process, and low spooky lighting is your friend!


----------



## Dixie

Pagan just made and EXCELLENT point about the Dremel dust. I now wear a mask because I was on a 15 tombstone assembly line (yanno, that one you have in August when you are freaking out) and had been dremeling for a couple hours straight, and got very sick without a mask. (as in running out to the grassy area beside the drive way sick, lol.)

Just wear a mask, and prepare to turn pink. (Or blue, depending on your foam)


----------



## Jaybo

Mr_Chicken said:


> For letters, I tape down the printout and trace the letters with an exacto knife, cutting through the paper and into the foam. This lets me see where to melt out the space. For the tombstone in the pictures, I first cut out the letters from the paper and used it as a stencil to draw the outlines on the tombstone with a marker.


If you are using heat to melt the letters, cutting the outline of the pattern into the foam helps with the burn process. The cuts help keep the melting foam from spreading too far and ruining the look of your font. It helps to practice this technique on some scrap pieces of foam.


----------



## Zombie-F

This thread is immensely helpful as (can you believe it) I'm about to carve my first epitaph after nearly 10 years of haunting! Most of my stones are store-bought and it's about time I start retiring those ones and making my own. 

Thanks for all the input everybody.


----------



## kevin242

My site has a step by step tutorial for making and engraving foam tombstones: http://www.fulcrumsites.com/haunt/html/foam_tombstones.html










I've used every technique from woodburners to xacto blades and this is my prefered method. Great feedback and examples everyone!

Hope this helps.


----------



## pagan

found this at another forum.. I watched the tea staining video and it was very good, I havent seen the "making" vid yet.

The tea staining technique produces a very nice result!

http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-step-step/88906-building-halloween-tombstones.html

this looks like a cool technique as well 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-step-step/68179-easy-tombstones.html


----------



## trentsketch

I cheat. I don't carve the letters out on mine. I use raised foam stickers in block-letter styles (Michaels has a particularly good font called Varsity) and other dimensional elements for decoration (foam crosses, clearance fake plants, woodcuts). 

So, I prime, seal, and basecoat the stone, stick on the foam stickers (just with their sticky backs), glue on dimensional elements, and add a second basecoat. Then, I pour a light coating of sand all over the wet paint and let it dry. A quick third basecoat, some marbling with darker and lighter grays, and some water-damage painting and I'm done. Tombstones with neat lettering and decorations without relying on my shaky hands.


----------



## RoxyBlue

trentsketch said:


> I cheat. I don't carve the letters out on mine. I use raised foam stickers in block-letter styles (Michaels has a particularly good font called Varsity) and other dimensional elements for decoration (foam crosses, clearance fake plants, woodcuts).
> 
> So, I prime, seal, and basecoat the stone, stick on the foam stickers (just with their sticky backs), glue on dimensional elements, and add a second basecoat. Then, I pour a light coating of sand all over the wet paint and let it dry. A quick third basecoat, some marbling with darker and lighter grays, and some water-damage painting and I'm done. Tombstones with neat lettering and decorations without relying on my shaky hands.


That's not cheating, that's called being innovative


----------



## jaege

Besides some tombstones should have raised letters. Variety is the spice of un-life.


----------



## pagan

RoxyBlue said:


> That's not cheating, that's called being innovative


The only cheating is sneaking into someone elses yard and taking theirs !!


----------



## niblique71

Here are two tombstones that I'm working on. In fact this thread inspired me to break out the new dremel that I bought 2 months ago and give it a try.










The tombstone on the left is engraved using the dremel. I cut right through the paper printouts of the epitath and skull to achieve this result. I distressed the foam already and it's close to being ready for paint.

The one on the left is my usual "exacto" method. It's also cut through a computer printout. SO far I still prefer my exacto method but with some practice the dremel could be formidable.

To be fair, I chose a simpler font for my first dremel engraving and it seemed to be fairly true to the font when finished. Gonna try Mr C's Hot glue gun technique next.

This should be a pretty good comparison for you since these are "in progress" pics.


----------



## Dixie

Great tombstones niblique, I really like the unique shape. Those are the ones that always catch my eye first.

As for Dremeling through paper, I have tried it a couple of times, and have never gotten the precision that I get with my exacto, but I also have a lot of small, script fonts that I use. I think for larger fonts that don't require such precision, this is a great way to go.

I actually ENJOY carving with my exacto, it relaxes me while I watch (listen to) TV.

And yes, this thread has really got my brain working, and I'm just itching to carve something!


----------



## niblique71

> I actually ENJOY carving with my exacto, it relaxes me while I watch (listen to) TV.
> 
> And yes, this thread has really got my brain working, and I'm just itching to carve something!


 Ya know..... There really is something to that.... I was listening to some really cool music as I was carving "paul" 1 bonus point to "exacto carving".... It was very relaxing in a tedious kinda way.....

"MUST CARVE FOAM..... MUST CARVE FOAM.....MUST CARVE FOAM....


----------



## chud

yep,wood burners are what i use also..


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed

I find the font I want to use and then type the epitaph in ths size desired, place it on the stone and then using a plastic round tip punch I press the outline of the letters into the foam. Then I use a combination of dremel (w/ various bits) and a razor sharp bladed knife. To cut the stone shape itself I use a drywall saw, it by far is the best I have found.  Sample of this seasons first stone underway....


----------



## Night Watchman

All these methods are great. I am going to start on a couple of tombstones this week so this has been a great thread. What methods do people use to rough out the background of their stones. I have heard of one method called popcorning which I believe is making small circles in the foam with a knife and popping the foam out. Is there other ways of doing this?


----------



## niblique71

Night Watchman said:


> All these methods are great. I am going to start on a couple of tombstones this week so this has been a great thread. What methods do people use to rough out the background of their stones. I have heard of one method called popcorning which I believe is making small circles in the foam with a knife and popping the foam out. Is there other ways of doing this?


I use my exato to carve the outline of the area to be relieved...then I use a larger snap-off razor knife to "Pick" out small pop corn pieces. The motion is sort of a "plunge" then sideways motion to pop these little pieces off. The first few are the hardest but after you get started just pop them towards an area that you already did. I aim for pieces about 1/4" in size. You can then very carefully use a blowtorch on the area to get a very realistic look or leave it alone.


----------



## SpookySam

I started out with a dremel and router attachment, but now I do all my tombstones by hand with a wood burner.


----------



## Predator36

Hello,

Thank you for this thread, it will and has come in very handy.Gonna go get a wood burner today. Any suggestions about the fumes from the foam.I was thinking of running a fan while working in the garage with the doors open.

Thanks, Daren


----------



## RoxyBlue

Definitely use good ventilation when using a heat source to carve foam, Predator.


----------



## Jooky

Last year I decided that I wanted to have better looking tombstones this year. After doing a ton of research on dremel tools, I ended up with this. Amazon.com: Black & Decker RTX-B 3 Speed RTX Rotary Tool with Storage Case: Home [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41xTlOe%[email protected]@[email protected]@41xTlOe%2BLwL

it is less than half the price of the more popular dremel tools and has a ton of good reviews. I have personally been VERY happy with it. When I ordered it I also ordered the router attachment for 20 bucks and a set of rotary tool router bits for 8 bucks. These three things have been quite handy, and my tombstones have gone from ok to great because of them.

While I know opinions will differ, I completely recommend the Black and Decker Rotary tool.


----------



## Knight Wraith

I just carved my first foam tombstones for last years yard set up and used the same model as you Jooky, and for the most part it worked great. I freehand drew in the Celtic knot work to be carved then freehand carved it all. Wish I'd thought of setting the shop vac up to keep the foam dust down, but you live and learn. I'm going to have to use some of the tips here on my next stones and see if they come out any better.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157625256535075/

Here's some shots of my stones, as well as other shots of my setup.


----------



## darthrott

Has anyone ever tried using chisels, they are beveled on the end, I thought of trying it, but was afraid the may not be sharp enough. But you reallt only need to go down 1/16" to 1/8" into the foam. Just curious. I am attempting to make my first two homemade tombstones.


----------



## hubcapsally

I have used an xacto knife - excellent for hand cramps. I have also used a hobby wood burner, for certain fonts like chiller it's perfect. Down side is the noxious fumes. I just recently started using a rotozip spiral saw with small rotary grinding bits and that works great, it has a guide to set depth, I like it, it's fast, no fumes, a bit dirty but I'd rather clean up bitts of foam. Dust mask & ear plugs recommended The rotozip I have has also has a handle on it so It's a bit bigger than I really need but my dad gave it to me so the price was right! LOL! 

I'v been looking for something a bit smaller but I definitely want a guide, had my eye on an electric cut out tool at harbor freight. I want to get my hands on it for size, the smaller the better. 

As for getting the text on the tombstone I have a CAD program that I mirror the text and print it out on a laser jet printer and iron the text right on the foam. 

Less steps+less time=BIGGER GRAVEYARD!


----------



## kevin242

I've found that the dremel grout removal bit with the router attachment is great for doing intricate lettering, cleaning the bit after a few letters also helps keep things crisp.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

I use a half-dull box cutter...it is good enough for what I do.:googly:


----------



## kevin242

Haunted Bayou said:


> I use a half-dull box cutter...it is good enough for what I do.


Don't forget your tetanus shot, tonight I watched a guy carve a pumpkin with a dull knife. A dull blade is a great way to wind up in the Emergency Room.


----------



## greenpasta

When my sister-in-law and I did ours as total amateurs, she used an exacto (or maybe box) knife to carve out the letters, a soldering iron to further carve the lines, and then we used a Dremel to complete the finishing touches. Mostly just clearing out the wide areas because it seems like the soldering iron was easier for the actual carving.

I just wanted to say that I'm more than happy to assist anyone who needs help with making custom epitaphs... I made ours in Photoshop and found most of the fonts on dafont.com. Tried to use a lot of different fonts to get more variety... some of them even have the same font, but they're stretched more or bold or italic or whatever. Just tried to keep everything looking unique.

So yeah, here to help if anyone needs assistance in that area.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

kevin242 said:


> Don't forget your tetanus shot, tonight I watched a guy carve a pumpkin with a dull knife. A dull blade is a great way to wind up in the Emergency Room.


Good advice. We should always keep safety in mind.

I was joking so I added smilies. I use nothing fancy but a box-cutter. The blade dulls very easily. I sharpen it when it quits cutting so I am not needing to use brute force to cut into the foam. I also change out the blade when it gets too far gone. I am not slicing far into the foam....Just scoring it some with using just the tip with a small, sawing motion kinda like little punches no more than a couple millimeters. Then I pick out the foam with the point using a very small motion. The foam chips out in pieces.

I've used a Dremel before but I find it takes too long and makes too much dust. I have also used a hot-knife on foam pumpkins but I don't care for the fumes.

Pumpkins are hard to cut even with a sharp knife since they are so thick. Why would he struggle with a dull one? I can see him yanking the knife out and hitting himself in the face. Not good.

My apologies if it looked like I was telling people to use a dull blade.


----------



## kevin242

Haunted Bayou said:


> Good advice. We should always keep safety in mind.
> 
> My apologies if it looked like I was telling people to use a dull blade.


I love seeing how excited people get about making Halloween props, I also get a bit scared when they don't handle sharp tools with the respect they deserve. I've seen it a million times, fortunately, we've never had a major accident in the 10 years we've been doing this (knocks on wood)... be safe people, let's try to use only FAKE blood on our props...


----------



## RoxyBlue

I knew you were joking, HB


----------



## HomeyDaClown

I use a cheapo Harbor Freight solderiing gun with a piece of #14 bare copper wire bent into a V shape at the end as a hot wire cutter. I usually mark up the foam with a sharpie and follow the lines with the V to get a clean carved look. Nice thing about this is there are no little bits of foam left over and flying all over the place as you get with knife or w cutting. 

You can bend different shapes into several wires to dress up the edges of your stones as well.


----------



## hauntedyards

Dremel with router attachment and printout epitaphs.


----------



## Coldshatter

Wondered if the dremel people might know the bit number you use most often for carving the epitaphs? Also, any other favorite bit sizes for other parts of the carving that you might share?  Maybe a 115 high speed cutter for creating recessed areas.....and a 105 for detailed areas? 

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## Daphne

I'm always late to the party...

Regarding blood (fake or real), I have smeared real blood under the paint on quite a few of my props from cutting myself accidentally. It started as an accident but now its like my secret trademark since I seem to be a klutz with some tools ha ha! There are some props that manage to make it out blood free thankfully as that is the goal!

Due to horrible wind damage several years ago and the fact that it essentially destroyed my tombstones (embedded acorns and wrecked peeling paint showing chunks of pink I have to touch up every year), I am sanding and redoing all of them this year. Ugg. Originally, I used my Dremel and freehanded it with little thought and the lettering is incredibly amateurish. I have to figure out how to sand off the 90% of remaining paint and start over.

I'm going to use Photoshop to lay out and my Dremel with a router attachment so it doesn't look like my German shepherd did the lettering this time. The reviews of the 335 Dremel router attachment are pretty bad though. It sounds like it slips and makes the job much harder than necessary even on foam.

Has anyone tried this? http://www.stewmac.com/Luthier_Tool...cision_Router_Base/Reviews/Page6.html#reviews

It is more $$ than a Dremel (I think, I've had my Dremel awhile) but looks like a buy once and use forever. I have no desire to ever redo these tombstones again and I have quite a few. I enjoy building props but the tombstones weren't that much fun the first time so I want a quality outcome this time and to be done with them.

The bits I'm seeing that people appear to be using are 194, needle tip, multi-cutting bit, one that looks like a drill bit and grout removal tip.


----------

